# How to Handle the Summer Heat and Stay Healthy as a Family



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

From family cookouts to trips to the ice cream parlor, summer is full of indulgence. There’s nothing wrong with treating your family once in a while, but bad habits can develop very quickly, and an occasional indulgence can turn into an unhealthy habit before you know it. 

If you are trying to keep your family healthy this summer while also enjoying everything this season has to offer, here are some simple tips you should keep in mind:

•	*Incorporate regular physical activity.* When the kids are home on summer break, make sure you encourage them to stay active – limit TV time and try to get some exercise together as a family. Try going for a walk after dinner and do activities that require movement like exploring the zoo or going to the pool. 

•	*Stay cool in the summer heat.* No matter what you and your family are doing, make sure you stay hydrated by drinking plenty of water. You can also cool off with hydrating treats like homemade popsicles and lemonade. 

•	*Take advantage of in-season fruits and vegetables.* Pay a weekly visit to a local farmers market as a family and stock up on fresh, in-season fruits and veggies. Don’t be afraid to experiment and step outside your comfort zone a little when it comes to cooking – you never know where your next favorite recipe is going to come from!

•	*Go on vacation as a family.* Even if you can only manage to get away for a couple of days, taking a family vacation is a great way to bond during the summer. Rent a pop-up camper and head into the wilderness for a hiking trip or pay a visit to your favorite amusement park. It doesn’t matter what it is as long as you enjoy the activity together as a family! 

•	*Get the kids involved.* Whether you’re preparing dinner or doing work around the house, get your kids involved! It is never too early to start teaching your kids responsibility and they will come to appreciate the things they have more if they have to work for them. 

•	*Stay safe in the sun.* When you head to the public pool or just spend some time playing in the backyard, make sure to protect yourself (and your kids) from the summer sun. Always wear sunscreen and protect your vision with sunglasses or a brimmed hat. You should also take breaks to hydrate and cool down.

•	*Give back to your community together.* Another wonderful summer activity you can do as a family is volunteer, giving back to your community. Whether you spend some time at a local soup kitchen or food bank, it will be a learning experience that brings you together as a family. 

Summer is a wonderful time of year, especially for families. Having the kids home on summer break is the perfect time to enjoy your favorite family activities. As you do, just keep the tips above in mind to keep everyone happy and healthy all summer long. 

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

